# [Q] List of mobile phones that support 5Ghz WiFi



## m3sSh3aD (Oct 1, 2014)

Hi,

I been looking for a list of the latest devices that support the 5Ghz band . I've found an old list from 2012 but am struggling to find a compressive list. I was just hoping someone had a source or even a way i could quickly and easily get one together without going through every device on GSM Arena or  PDADB as that would take.... forever.

Cheers in advance


----------



## m3sSh3aD (Oct 2, 2014)

No one at all..... 

Looks like its that hard way or no way


----------



## KennyMRos (Oct 2, 2014)

My S3 LTE from 2012 does...


----------



## ishaang (Oct 3, 2014)

I found a list on the bottom of the page here - http://mostly-tech.com/tag/dual-band/ - and this article was written in Jan 2014

Besides that most places say that all newer phones these days have dual band.

Also, the 2nd last post here - http://arstechnica.com/civis/viewtopic.php?f=9&t=1201813 - says that:

"'a' is always 5 ghz.
'b' and 'g' are always 2.4 ghz.
'n' is defined for both.

I've never seen anything that supports 'a' that doesn't support 'n' on 5 ghz, though they don't necessarily support all the 5 ghz channels. "

Not sure if that is correct or not but though I'd share what I found.


----------



## m3sSh3aD (Oct 3, 2014)

ishaang said:


> I found a list on the bottom of the page here - http://mostly-tech.com/tag/dual-band/ - and this article was written in Jan 2014
> 
> Besides that most places say that all newer phones these days have dual band.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Thanks for that, 

The first list you said is a copy of the original i found from 2011/2012 but as you said, Most phones do have it now. The problem i have is i'm doing all the latest phones (HTC,Samsung,Sony etc etc) and their radios (2G/3G/4G). It's quite a list already and this was just an extra element that would be nice to have added. GSM Arena helped the most as all i need search for is 'dual band' on each varient of each phone and that does the trick. A little laborious but i'm almost there now to be honest. Here is an example of a (VERY) small segment of what i have just showing the problem with having so many different variants of the same phone (Formatting isn't great as its from a excel document 500 rows and over 30 columns wide) just showing 2G, which is easy compared to 4G (FDD-LTE Vs TD-LTE & ALOT more radio frequencies) but its come together nicely, Even if it has taken a while to compile all the information into something manageable.

*FIrst Line is if its 5Ghz or not (i.e- V CDMA & V320e models DO NOT when the others do)*

5Ghz Wi-Fi	Make	        Model	2G				
                                                                      850  900 1800 1900	CDMA
Y	                 HTC One        SV C525e	Y	Y	Y	Y	N
Y	                 HTC One	T-Mobile 	Y	Y	Y	Y	N
N	                 HTC One	V CDMA    	N	N	N	N	Y (800/1900)
N	                 HTC One	V T320e	        Y	Y	Y	Y	N
Y	                 HTC One	VX	                Y	Y	Y	Y	N
Y	                 HTC One       X LTE / One X Y	Y	Y	Y	N
Y	                 HTC One	X S720e	         Y	Y	Y	Y	N

I think its safe to safe 4G is a cluster F**K  when it comes to the radios in phones! Chuck CDMA & TD-SCDMA in there for good measure and it's all a....... mess if im honest. Still, GOt there in the end


----------



## ozzmanj1 (Oct 4, 2014)

Nexus 5


----------



## ishaang (Oct 4, 2014)

m3sSh3aD said:


> I think its safe to safe 4G is a cluster F**K  when it comes to the radios in phones! Chuck CDMA & TD-SCDMA in there for good measure and it's all a....... mess if im honest. Still, GOt there in the end

Click to collapse



Yeah you're right, its insane now with so many different specs! This is a hard, but great project you are on. If I ever come across any more info on this I will send it your way. If you can, then please do share the list on xda once it is complete! Good luck!


----------



## m3sSh3aD (Oct 6, 2014)

Cheers for the support. I'm actually working on it for a Mobile phone company in the UK so releasing the information is really unlikely as i'm doing it more as a tool for us to use. Releasing it in the end will give others the advantage that we currently have over all other places in the UK and worldwide TBH. 

I believe that all information should be free and out in the wild but unfortunately what i think doesn't matter when it comes to things like this. If we want to carry on being on the bleeding edge we have to do a lot of hard work like this to keep the competitive edge. 

If t ever does come to be that i can release the information, Be sure it will be here. THe XDA Developers conference was pretty good in London the other week also and had a good time there. THinking may go next year too hoping it will be in europe somewhere 

Thanks for the help


----------



## ShadowLea (Oct 6, 2014)

m3sSh3aD said:


> Cheers for the support. I'm actually working on it for a Mobile phone company in the UK so releasing the information is really unlikely as i'm doing it more as a tool for us to use. Releasing it in the end will give others the advantage that we currently have over all other places in the UK and worldwide TBH.
> 
> I believe that all information should be free and out in the wild but unfortunately what i think doesn't matter when it comes to things like this. If we want to carry on being on the bleeding edge we have to do a lot of hard work like this to keep the competitive edge.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I'm familiar with this issue, as I've got a lot of what you need but can't share it without generously pissing of Deutsche Telekom(T-Mobile) and Samsung. 

Truthfully I never saw how such a document of already freely existing information could be instrumental in having an edge over the competition. It's more a case of 'THAT'S MINE!' from the boys in charge. But I digress, nothing _we_ can do about it. 

All I can add is that pretty much all high-end Samsung phones from the S3 onward support 5Ghz. (barring a few possible market-based exceptions.) 

A,  N and AC protocols are all 5Ghz-capable. 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## m3sSh3aD (Oct 6, 2014)

TBH, the company i work for does work for everyone, We just do things in a 'grey' manner. We have very good R&D and Reverse Engineering team and this list just makes it easier for us to quickly find answers for our customers. We also do laptops and are heavily involved in BTC mining with Cointerra & KnC Devices.  Cointerra's and the latest KnC stuff is SHOCKING though, Life support from day 1 and we suspect that the KnC Titan as a problem with the actual Chip :/ We plan to put them in Mineral oil and cool them that way. SHould be fun

TBH, its an awesome company to work for.


----------



## bryangb (Feb 11, 2016)

ShadowLea said:


> A,  N and AC protocols are all 5Ghz-capable.

Click to collapse



Mmm, up to a point - 11a and 11ac are 5GHz by definition. 11n is not a frequency spec though, so you have quite a lot of 2.4GHz-only access points around that are n-compliant.  Lots of phones are b/g/n for example.

---------- Post added at 01:30 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:28 PM ----------




m3sSh3aD said:


> Hi,
> 
> I been looking for a list of the latest devices that support the 5Ghz band . I've found an old list from 2012 but am struggling to find a compressive list. I was just hoping someone had a source or even a way i could quickly and easily get one together without going through every device on GSM Arena or  PDADB as that would take.... forever.
> 
> Cheers in advance

Click to collapse



I'm looking for information on this too, particularly for the off-brand Androids you'll see on eBay etc. Most spec sheets merely say b/g/n, in fact it's rare to find one that mentions 11a. 

Yet of the half-dozen b/g/n phones I've bought in recent years, two supported 11a even though it was not on their spec sheets. (They were the ThL 2015 and ThL 5000.)


----------

